# Isn't Jelly Bean Supposed to Have Offline Voice Commands?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey. I'm writing this because I was under the impression that Jelly Bean is supposed to have speech recognition work without a data connection. I have run AOKP JB on my d2vzw, and I find that it won't work when I don't have a data connection. Anyone else experience this, or is just able to clarify my confusion? Thanks.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you have the Personalized recognition checked? I'm pretty sure that goes through Google's servers.

Settings > Language & input > Voice Search


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There's not too much you can search without having data though short of contacts, sms and such.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

yarly said:


> There's not too much you can search without having data though short of contacts, sms and such.


That's true. I think that I was doing a test with search with my data turned off. I actually just switched to Beans Build 9 (I'm in a major crack flashing state right now, haven't stayed on one ROM for more than 24 hours in the last week), so when I'm next on JB I'll try regular dictation to see if that helps.


----------

